# If you could give the above user a tattoo , what would it be?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just for fun.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

One saying "Do me, I'm a nympho!!" on her forehead. Ahh - she deleted!!!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wrap-around vines neck tattoo


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

This skyrim dragon


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## abhinav54pm (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

butterflies or daisies by his ankle would be really cute


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A pretty slag tag ( tramp stamp ) 
Lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Something really tacky like this









Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm....


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh I like this thread  rainbows and ponies galloping in some kind of fairy land


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a To Do list on his right forearm


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Someone's name, but misspelt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@farfegnugen Damn that is sweet bro, thanks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

hehe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ oh, I just want to swipe that off.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

good one!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

noydb said:


> hehe


:x


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------

